# ? about e-sword



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been using SwordSearcher (familiarity), but have been encouraged to switch to e-Sword. I opened up the e-Sword we had downloaded some time ago (had a free disk) and it has Wesley's commentary and another I am unfamiliar with that I would like to remove...no sense in wasting space. Anyone know how to extricate them?


----------



## Machaira (Feb 3, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I've been using SwordSearcher (familiarity), but have been encouraged to switch to e-Sword. I opened up the e-Sword we had downloaded some time ago (had a free disk) and it has Wesley's commentary and another I am unfamiliar with that I would like to remove...no sense in wasting space. Anyone know how to extricate them?



Actually, Wesley isn't a bad commentator on many things. But, if you don't want to see his commentary, the only thing you can do, is to go to the top of the E-Sword window and click on "options." Then click on "resource." Now remove the "check mark" next to the resource you don't want to see. Close and restart E-Sword. That's it. According to the "author" of E-Sword you can't delete anything entirely.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you, sir. I will have to show hubby that so he can open up just what he wants to use. It makes it easier for me if I can narrow down what is on the screen to just what I want to use at the time.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 3, 2007)

Try going to C:\Program Files\e-Sword and deleting the files for the Wesley commentary.


----------



## Machaira (Feb 3, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Try going to C:\Program Files\e-Sword and deleting the files for the Wesley commentary.



Yep . . . that will do it. All I can say is that the "author" lied to me. Go figure.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2007)

ooh, thank you!


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 28, 2007)

E-Sword rocks! Lots and lots of freebie stuff. I just acquired the NKJV for it and the notes editor is quite flexible. Haven't figured out how to paste a whole passage in to the area. But its been a great tool for organizing prep data for our Bible Study.

Hope you find it useful too.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 28, 2007)

rjlynam said:


> Haven't figured out how to paste a whole passage in to the area.


The only way I've found to get verses into the Study Notes area is to do a search for the verse you want, click the Copy search results button, and then from the Copy Verses window select the Paste Into Study Notes button.


----------

